# To Remember (poem)



## Mike Baker (23 Jan 2007)

Yeah, so it's not November, but still. This poem that I wrote will be published. Mods feel free to deleat this if it's no good.



To Remember

In our time we still have to fight
to soldier on through the night
some may slander you be we never forget what you accomplished

for your sacrifice, we have this day
November 11, Remembrance Day

protests occur againts them,
nearly every day,
but no one wants peace more then the soldier
who fights for it every day

it is not always a war they fight
but they will always take up arms when called upon
they will even die, all for the greater good

we thank thee on this day
but you all deserve more respect
then just on Remembrance Day

No person wants peace more then a Soldier,
because it's the Soldiers who fight the wars
not those who oppose them.


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Jan 2007)

Well done Mr Baker


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jan 2007)

Thanks 211RadOp, so I will be signing autographs after supper for an hour


----------



## protected (23 Jan 2007)

Bravo! Very talented... 

( comment added in my head after viewing profile...very talented for a 16 yr old !???!)  :-\


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jan 2007)

Thank you, but mine is not as good as that of my friend, a year older.


----------



## Jacqueline (28 Feb 2007)

Hey that is a really nice poem. 
I recommend submitting something to poetry.ca, I wrote up a quick poem and they chose it to publish in a book called "Midnight Written", and also put it on a CD.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jun 2007)

So I got the book, it's great, lot's of great reading. If you like poems pick it up, its called "Reflections From the Stream". Mine is on page 57    ;D


----------



## marpesia (19 Jun 2007)

I love poetry.  Thanks for the info but can't find them.  I've looked in Chapters and Amazon. :-[

Marpesia


----------



## proudnurse (20 Jun 2007)

Very Well written Mike, thank you for sharing I enjoyed reading that very much. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jun 2007)

marpesia said:
			
		

> I love poetry.  Thanks for the info but can't find them.  I've looked in Chapters and Amazon. :-[
> 
> Marpesia


Yeah about that, since my poem was in there, I got an advanced copy, I think the book comes out later this month, or some time this summer. If I get a confermed date I'll post it up. Thanks for the kind words too PN


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Nov 2007)

I guess I'll bump this now, since it's almost Remembrance Day.


----------

